# لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*لو فاضي انزل تحت 














































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































لو فاضي اطلع فوق ... ماحنا فاضيين بقى *​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ايه الاشغاله دى ​


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



ميرنا قال:


> ايه الاشغاله دى ​


 
يالهوى 

اول ما اتدبس اتدبس فى نائبه الريس


ضمنت الطرد والحمد لله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



kajo قال:


> يالهوى
> 
> اول ما اتدبس اتدبس فى نائبه الريس
> 
> ...


 
انا دوخ قلت يمكن فى حاجة هتظهر ونازله اطلع وانزل بقول يمكن ومخدتش بالى من القسم الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسامحك:act23:​


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



ميرنا قال:


> انا دوخ قلت يمكن فى حاجة هتظهر ونازله اطلع وانزل بقول يمكن ومخدتش بالى من القسم الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسامحك:act23:​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## mero_engel (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

*ليه كده يا كاجو*
*عملنالك ايه عشان تعمل فينا كده:ranting:*
*مقلب لذيبذ *
*ميرسي علي المقلب *​


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ليه كده يا كاجو*
> 
> *عملنالك ايه عشان تعمل فينا كده:ranting:*
> *مقلب لذيبذ *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها

عدو المقالب وقابل الى هيجى من هنا ورايح


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

*صح يا كاجو*
*الفاضى *
*يعمل *
*قاضى*​


----------



## فادية (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

انا   توقعت  مضمون  الموضوع من عنوانه  
وعارفه  مقالبك  يا  كاجووووووووووووووووو 
وحبيت  اشرب  المقلب   
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيش  وتعمل   مقالب  تانيه​


----------



## K A T Y (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

_*ههههههههههههههه *_​ 
_*ld:بقي كدا يا كاجو الله يسامحكld:*_​ 
​


----------



## twety (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

حرام عليك تعبتنا :ranting:
والواحد صاييييييم يامفتتتتتتترى
:t32::t32:
​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

*ههههههههههههههه

جااااااامدة يا كاجو

الموضوع دة لازم يتثبت للاهمية
ههههههه

شــ،،ــكر على البــعتة​*


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



BITAR قال:


> *صح يا كاجو*
> 
> *الفاضى *
> *يعمل *
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمه يابيتر باشا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



فادية قال:


> انا توقعت مضمون الموضوع من عنوانه
> 
> وعارفه مقالبك يا كاجووووووووووووووووو
> وحبيت اشرب المقلب
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايون ايون ال حبيت اشرب المقلب ال

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههه *_​
> 
> _*ld:بقي كدا يا كاجو الله يسامحكld:*_​


 

ربنا يكرمك يا كاتى 

ههههههههههههه

ويسمع منك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



twety قال:


> حرام عليك تعبتنا :ranting:
> 
> والواحد صاييييييم يامفتتتتتتترى
> :t32::t32:​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو انا خليتك تجرى مثلا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *جااااااامدة يا كاجو*​
> *الموضوع دة لازم يتثبت للاهمية*
> ...


 

طبعا لاهميته بس مين يسمع بقى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمه يا روكى وتعيش وتتبعت


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

*حرام عليك 
محدش يحوشنى سيبونى عليه 
بس الحق مش عليك الحق عليا 
عاملة زى العبيطة طلعة نازلة نازلة طالعة 
ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامد يا مان
بس الحمد لله نزلت ومطلعتش 
لاني شوفت الردود اللي قبلي
قولت اكيد مقلب لذيذ:ranting:​


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حرام عليك
> 
> محدش يحوشنى سيبونى عليه ​​*
> _*بس الحق مش عليك الحق عليا *_
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متتصوريش انا عمال اضحك قد ايه ومش قادر ابطل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك عليكى الـ......  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا بتمنى ربنا يسمع منك ويسامحنى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامد يا مان
> بس الحمد لله نزلت ومطلعتش
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تمام هى دى الناس الذكيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

برضو برضو
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

تصدق كنت عيانه بس :ranting:
دلووووقتى عيااانه اوووووووووووووى :t32::t32::t32:


----------



## kajo (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تصدق كنت عيانه بس :ranting:
> دلووووقتى عيااانه اوووووووووووووى :t32::t32::t32:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف سلامه عليكى من العيا

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## cuteledia (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ههههههههههههههه مقلب جامد
تعيش وتعمل فينا مقالب
يسوع معاك ويباركك


----------



## kajo (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههههههههه مقلب جامد
> تعيش وتعمل فينا مقالب
> يسوع معاك ويباركك


 

اى خدمه تعيش وتاخد غيرها

وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى
اشتغالة شغالة 
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
(حلوة يا دمااااااااااااااااغ)
هههههههههههه
اوك اوك
سلام ​


----------



## kajo (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



hokka_2020 قال:


> ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى
> 
> اشتغالة شغالة
> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اى سرفس
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
منك لله يا مصيبة
انا قلت هنزل الاقى حاجة
مش الاقى واحد بيقلى اطلعى تانى
ايه النيلة دى:t32:*


----------



## ga_shetoos (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

طيب   فى   هدايا


----------



## علي مزيكا (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوى كثير


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *منك لله يا مصيبة*
> *انا قلت هنزل الاقى حاجة*
> *مش الاقى واحد بيقلى اطلعى تانى*
> *ايه النيلة دى:t32:*


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عاجبنى اوى وانتو بتبيولى.......*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها يا جى جى*​


----------



## kajo (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ايه محدش فاضى خالص كده ؟


----------



## جيلان (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



kajo قال:


> ايه محدش فاضى خالص كده ؟



*ايون يابنى
امل فاضيين زيك:11azy:
الامتحانات كبست بقى30:*


----------



## kajo (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *ايون يابنى*
> *امل فاضيين زيك:11azy:*
> *الامتحانات كبست بقى30:*


 

امتحانات ايه
ايه الكلمه الغريبه دى

يعنى ايه دى ياجيلان

اصل كلمه نادر لما بسمعها معلش


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



kajo قال:


> امتحانات ايه
> ايه الكلمه الغريبه دى
> 
> يعنى ايه دى ياجيلان
> ...




*الامتحانات : اسم مبنى فى محل نصب رفع اسم فاعل وهى فترة عقيمة مفروض بيزاكروا قبلها وكدى وبعد فترة بتيجى حاجةاسمها النتيجة ودى بقى بيصوتوا بس بعدها وبعدها بيجى حاجة اسمها الصيف
لو فى مدارس بيمتحنوا ملاحق 
ولو جامعة بيشوفوا المواد الى هيطلعوا بيها

ارجوا ان اكون وصلت المعلومة لحضرتك
وعالله يطمر*


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *الامتحانات : اسم مبنى فى محل نصب رفع اسم فاعل وهى فترة عقيمة مفروض بيزاكروا قبلها وكدى وبعد فترة بتيجى حاجةاسمها النتيجة ودى بقى بيصوتوا بس بعدها وبعدها بيجى حاجة اسمها الصيف*
> *لو فى مدارس بيمتحنوا ملاحق *
> *ولو جامعة بيشوفوا المواد الى هيطلعوا بيها*
> 
> ...


 

يعنى بعد ما عملتى خير

بتبوظيه بعالله يطمر ؟

ايه الفقر ده

وان مش مطمر هتعملى ايه ؟


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



kajo قال:


> يعنى بعد ما عملتى خير
> 
> بتبوظيه بعالله يطمر ؟
> 
> ...



*:t9:
هدعى عليك
وانت عارف الدعوة ايام الامتحانات نتيجتها ايه:t30:
يلا اتأسف بقى وقلى معلش وانا اسف وكدى يعنى*


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *:t9:*
> *هدعى عليك*
> *وانت عارف الدعوة ايام الامتحانات نتيجتها ايه:t30:*
> *يلا اتأسف بقى وقلى معلش وانا اسف وكدى يعنى*


 
أ ايه ؟

اتأسف 
اكيد بتهزرى 

اجرى اللعبى بعيد ياشاطره

انا محصن ضد الدعاوى


----------



## جورج الناظر (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

اشتغاله حلوه    مانته فاضي


----------



## kajo (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



جورج الناظر قال:


> اشتغاله حلوه مانته فاضي


 
لا حاليا مش بقيت فاضى

اهى اهى اهى

انا بمتحن

صلووووووووولى


----------



## my hope (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا ضحكت من قلبي ضحكة صادقة


----------



## kajo (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



my hope قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا ضحكت من قلبي ضحكة صادقة


 

ميرسى جدا على 
ضحكتك الصادقه

ويارب مش تكون عايز تقتلنى

تعيش وتاخد غيرها

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## صوت الرب (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

حرمت أكون فاضي ههههههههههههه
بس الموضوع رائع ... مشكورة


----------



## kajo (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> حرمت أكون فاضي ههههههههههههه
> بس الموضوع رائع ... مشكورة


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيش وتاخد غيرها



مع التحفظ على مشكوره


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

قال وانا اللى عمال انزل مفيش حاجة زى واحد ماشى فى الصحرا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> قال وانا اللى عمال انزل مفيش حاجة زى واحد ماشى فى الصحرا ههههههههههههههه


 

معلش يا مايك 

تعيش وتاخد غيرها يابطل


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه دمك خفيف kajo


----------



## kajo (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



مسعد خليل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه دمك خفيف kajo


 

هههههههه

ربنا يخليك يامسعد
حاسس انك عايز تخنقنى


----------



## emy (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

_انا كنت فاضيه لغايه نص الموضوع لكن النص التانى لا _
_هههههههههههههه_
_مرسى يا كاجو عالمقلب _​


----------



## kajo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



emy قال:


> _انا كنت فاضيه لغايه نص الموضوع لكن النص التانى لا _
> 
> _هههههههههههههه_
> 
> _مرسى يا كاجو عالمقلب _​


 

هههههههههههه

ميرسى يا ايمو على مرورك
وتعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## amjad-ri (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

ميرسى على مرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لو فاضى ادخل ( نصيحه لازم تدخل ) !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 

ميرسى مايك على مرورك


----------

